# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  ALL I have to say ...

## RageControl

This is the deal with ron and jay. 
Ron = Biggest massive bb'r ever when hes on his game cant be beat . This past mr.o looked amazing but not as amazing as could be. If you win because your posing routine somethings not right . 

jay = unbelievable because he placed second in this past mr.o against monster ron coleman . Jay is 27 years old still a few years away from his prime and he took 2'nd . That impressed me big time . Ron wasnt on his game and jay almost or shoulda beat him . Now when jay is in his prime whats gonna happen ?  :Smilie:  
 :Clapping Hands:

----------


## mando

totally agree with you there !!!......... :Smilie:  jay is gonna win the mr o , sooner or later  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## silverfox

Other than abs and bit of guads, if you look at comparions of Ronnie and Jay, i feel Ronnie has him beat in every pose. Ronnie has the edge is size, and his back is unreal, and seems to have very "THIN" skin even if he is off a bit. Muscle maturity goes a long way, that is what is giving ronnie the edge i think

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

That's right Big Kev, read it and weep. Ronnie Coleman's time is up, Jay Cutler will be the new Mr.O!

----------


## Anaballick

Jay > Ronnie

----------

